# Link Driver missing?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, I accidentally downloaded a bing toolbar and when dh removed it, he also removed the driver or whatever it is called that allows you to click on a link in a post or anything else and go to it. Now, we get the box where you search for a file instead. How on earth can I get this fixed? It's SO annoying to not be able to look at ads or anything I want to look at. Have Windows XP. He's not sure which file it might be that he deleted. Can anyone steer me in the right direction? Thanks in advance! When the file search box comes up, it says LOCATE THE LINK BROWSER, so guess that's what I need.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Frankly, what I'd do (if it's enabled) would be to do a System Restore to a date before you installed the Bing Toolbar.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

This is normally only a Firefox issue when clicking on a link in an email message while using Outlook, although you didn't say which web browser you use and you weren't clear about what triggers the popup. If that's the case then a simple fix would be to use Internet Explorer as your default browser instead of Firefox. Internet Explorer doesn't have that problem.

But here's a recipe to fix the problem.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...pup-dialog-when-clicking-on-links-in-outlook/

However, note that this recipe requires editing the registry, which is an advanced operation. If you screw it up you can damage your Windows installation to the point where Windows is no longer usable without a reinstall.

If you are not comfortable editing your registry then reverting to a restore point might be a better idea for you, as Kung has already suggested. I don't know for sure if reverting to a restore point will cure the problem but it's the safest thing to try.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada - you're right, it may not cure it, but the reason you mentioned above is why I suggested a restore.  It's worth a shot.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> Nevada - you're right, it may not cure it, but the reason you mentioned above is why I suggested a restore.  It's worth a shot.


Sure, I'd try it.


----------

